
Annotating All Knowledge - walterbell
https://hypothes.is/annotating-all-knowledge/
======
lcall
We wouldn't have to annotate at all if we used authoring and browsing tools
that recorded knowledge in a more useful format to begin with. For my ideas on
the subject, see [http://onemodel.org](http://onemodel.org) and click on "more
about om" (or "about"), then go into the future plans and vision stuff. Once
we can create & share knowledge at an atomic level, everything else gets
easier and we don't have all the problems we do now, IMO.

